

Sam Altman: 36 Life Lessons I Learned Before the Age of 30 - q-base
http://observer.com/2015/05/the-days-are-long-but-the-decades-are-short/

======
olavgg
I really like point 15: This is what I struggle most with now: Quitting my
"safe" job with a decent salary and starting for myself with basically zero
income.

------
morpheous
So much intelligence, from such a young man.

~~~
q-base
Haven't been overly impressed by all of his content - but this is really good!

